# A Beer Wish



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Yesterday, while flying I read about a beer I've never tried. Curiosity got the best of me and I looked at a couple reviews this morning. It sounds like a really good beer, but there's one problem... I have no idea where to get it.

The beer I'm talking about is Samichlaus Classic. It's only brewed on December 6th according to their ad, so I'm guessing it's going to be hard to find. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions on where to look?


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

One Brand New SOLD OUT!! Bottle of 2010 Samichlaus Classic. | eBay

Samichlaus Classic 4pk Btls, Buy CASTLE BREWERY BEERIMPORTED BEER Online

Does this help?

Edit: I checked some more of the places I frequent.

http://www.liquoroutletwinecellars.com/sku04018.html#anchor_moreinfo

http://www.sonomawineusa.com/items/detail?itemid=293084


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you, David! :high5:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Samichlaus Classic

this is at the location, somewhat near me. However, I don't know when I'll be going up there next....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have a Liquor Outlet Wine Cellar about 10 mins away from work, I go there a few times a month for my beer....if you remind me as it gets closer I can certainly check for you and ship whatever you need.

If it truly is done only on Dec 6th, I doubt they will have it now but I will stop by on Thursday to take a look.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks, Eric and Ray! I would owe you big time if one of you could ship me a 4 pack! (Totally at my cost of course.)


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I'll see if any are at the two Wine places I have nearby. That being said, I have never shipped alcohol to anyone before, so I'll need to google what I need to do to make it safe and legal.


----------



## phinz (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a bottle of 2009 tucked away in the cellar. I believe I got it either from Luekens Liquors or Halftime Beverage. I don't remember which.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

phinz said:


> I have a bottle of 2009 tucked away in the cellar. I believe I got it either from Luekens Liquors or Halftime Beverage. I don't remember which.


Lucky you! I bet it's fantastic now!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I haven't forgotten about this. I'm gonna do my best when I get some time to stop at some places and take a gander.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I found a 2011 (or 2010 based on waiting 10 months to bottle) version about 20 minutes from me. I think. They also have some lesser more caramel I think they called it the Doppelbock Dunkel (http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/285/35329) or something, I'm not so sure.

Is this something you're interested in?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm interested in any year Samichlaus Classic. They were referring to it being a doppelbock style beer. Did they mention what their price was?


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

They said the 4 pack was 20. I think that sounds reasonable, my wines aren't much more (college kid here).


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a good price. The other places that were linked were around $22. I'm definitely interested!


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Well, let me know if you want me to pick some up, and how much. I've never shipped alcohol anywhere so give me a clue to what to do for that. I'll be going past them tomorrow.

I'm sure that price doesn't include Michigan tax, but yeah it seems a good price.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks like I have to be sneaky about it. Oh joy. Anyway, seems I'll need some bubble warp, a box, and something to cushion the rest of the box. I'll pick that up tomorrow after work. As for the beer itself, while you haven't responded, I'll get one and prepare it to ship.

I also need to figure out what to tell UPS I'm shipping that's convincing.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorry, I just saw your post. Do you have [email protected]? If so, just shoot me a PM with your PP email address and I'll get some beer/shipping money to you.

As far as shipping... All you can really do is cushion it as possible and hope for the best.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't have a ******, but I will figure it out and send you a PM once I've got one made. I'm not too fond of online money services personally, but this isn't a big expense so I'll make one.

As a means to assure you I'm genuine, I will take a picture of your dream-beer and post a picture on here next to a cigar after I get back.

I'm going to put it as "fragile gifted collectibles".


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

PM sent.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

Here you are:









I didn't add a cigar to it because that made the picture look strange, but that's my hand, my review I posted a few mins ago kind of confirms that. Anyway, all set and shipping ETA back at you when I know.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Draepheus said:


> Here you are:
> 
> View attachment 40746
> 
> ...


:woohoo: Thanks, David!  I can't wait to try it! Let me know what I owe you.


----------



## Draepheus (Jun 22, 2012)

As for what you owe me, I'll let you know once I get confirmation it's in transit.


----------

